# The lord gave me six wonderful weeks



## blebba21 (Feb 7, 2005)

I would first like to start by saying my heart goes out to all mothers who have had to make funeral preperations for their own child.

My story begins the day my son Jalen was born, November 15, 2004 one day before my birthday. Jalen was a healty baby boy born premature @ 26+ weeks, who came into this world crying. Jalen's home was in the NICU in a heated incubator. On December 21, 2004 over night Jalen got really sick, he was transfered to The Hospital for Sick Children, once there the doctor advised me that my son developed a serious infection called Necrotizing EnteroColitis A.K.A (NEC).On December 24,2004 one day before Christmas my son went into sugery. The surgery was not sucessfull, Jalen later passed that night. Life has not been the same, who would have ever thought, defenetly not me that I would be making funeral arrangments for my son Jalen (RIP), however I have been told that life gets better.

Thank-you

P.S To all who have lost a child (angel) you are in my prayers....


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Blebba, most of your post is jumbled and i cant read it.

I am sorry to read about your precious baby


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I looked again, and see it is no longer jumbled.

Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, mama.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)




----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

I am so sorry.


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

Sending you peace & strength Mama. I too lost a Son at 2 months of age & that was almost 7 years ago to the date & I still ache inside & it seems so unfair. I wish you & yours all the best.

Love - Rachelle


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

blebba21, I'd like to warmly and gently welcome you to Mothering.

I'm so very sorry you lost Jalen. It's apparent from your post that you love him deeply.

Please feel free to talk about him here and your feeligns for him









Please remember that it's ok to be sad right now.


----------



## PMagalhaes (Feb 8, 2005)

Im so sorry for you lost.I lost my baby girl last week at 23w 3d and I have to plan the funeral too.
I feel your pain so.God bless you and your baby.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

PMagalhaes, hugs to you as well. I'm so sorry for you loss and I also warmly and gently welcome you to Mothering. Please feel free to start a thread to talk about your precious baby.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## blebba21 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you (ALL) very much for your kind words.


----------

